
Cri-o – OCI-based implementation of Kubernetes Container Runtime Interface - wener
https://github.com/kubernetes-incubator/cri-o
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12602706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12602706).

